# 3D Printed Tool Holders/Brackets



## wcunning (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I've only recently joined the ranks of the 3D printing machinist community, and I mostly got into it to improve my tool storage and organization. To that end, after a few weeks of getting used to the printer (Ender 3 Pro) and printing upgrades for it and such, I've finally made my first bracket! 







This is a MT3 wallmount bracket, shown screwed to a random piece of scrap I had laying around. In the long term, I'll be putting these on my lathe backsplash, once I have it finished.

What all have you guys printed for tool holders/hangers/brackets/racks/organizers? Anything that you're particularly looking for, while I'm doing some CAD and trying out prints for holders and hangers?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## rgray (Mar 5, 2019)

I have 4 of these in use. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2850752

I printed quite a few of these. I enlarged till they it BXA holders. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2815044

This center drill holder. I printed it in TPU so the lid slides on and off nice. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3144507

This tap holder. Not necessarily the sizes I want but works out fine. Long print. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3203357

Printed a couple of these for x-mass presents. Still need to do one for myself.  https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1884865


----------



## rgray (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice job on the MT3 mount. Looks like it will work great.


----------



## wcunning (Mar 5, 2019)

I went the more complicated route, so I'll be printing up these instead: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3328701. 

I also need to add a spot for the drill chuck key to the MT3 holder, as well as remix it for an MT2, though that will likely be a weekend project. 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## tmenyc (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm waiting for a couple of friends to print the qctp dial indicator mount in thingiverse, but they're having extruder issues.  I need it because there isn't enough space around my Logan 820 chuck and toolpost to mount a mag base, and the cross-side is humped.


----------



## WCraig (Mar 6, 2019)

tmenyc said:


> I'm waiting for a couple of friends to print the qctp dial indicator mount in thingiverse, but they're having extruder issues.  I need it because there isn't enough space around my Logan 820 chuck and toolpost to mount a mag base, and the cross-side is humped.


I made one for my tiny Atlas 618.  It came out just a hair too big and the tool post couldn't clamp it.  A small, glued-in shim fixed that.  

I use it all the time.  Makes mounting something in the 4-jaw a breeze!

Craig


----------



## tweinke (Mar 6, 2019)

tmenyc said:


> I'm waiting for a couple of friends to print the qctp dial indicator mount in thingiverse, but they're having extruder issues.  I need it because there isn't enough space around my Logan 820 chuck and toolpost to mount a mag base, and the cross-side is humped.



I just printed one the other day. So far I like it


----------



## wcunning (Mar 12, 2019)

I found a few more useful things on Thingiverse, poking around. 

The first one is a quick change tool post holder mount, but for my somewhat less common Multifix style tool post. Fortunately I currently have A-size post and holders, so I'll probably be doing several of these.








						Multifix A Holder by slieser
					

Holder for Multifix A tool post. It hast two holes to screw it onto your tool wall.




					www.thingiverse.com
				




The second one is less the item itself than its mounting setup: a standard DIN rail. I think I may find one of those old AC Delco/NAPA/whatever style automotive shop cabinets -- relatively shallow and has a door to keep chips out -- to mount some DIN rail and hang all of my mill tooling in one place, maybe even make up some DIN hangers for a dead blow and the couple of wrenches for my hold down kits and such.








						DIN-Rail Storage | 5C Collets by stefs_engineering
					

Updated to V1.2: I recieved feedback that the ID was too close of a fit to the collets making it uncomfortable to use. I changed the ID from 1.25" to 1.3". All other features are unchanged. This model is a work in progress, I made it due to popular demand for the 5C and R8 collets. There are two...




					www.thingiverse.com
				




Thoughts? 

And in other news, I added a chuck key hole to my MT holders:


And made a version of it in MT2. 

Cheers,
Will


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm designing some tool holding trays for Husky mobile workbench drawers. This one should hold a wide range of TTS ER20 holders with tools in them. I'm printing the first draft now. There may be improvements, there usually are.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2020)

Here's the first draft print. It is designed to support the TTS ring and the ER20 nut only, and there's a range of space for the nut. Looks like I could reduce the forward extent of space for the nut, and move the finger slot towards the ring. Overall length looks good, this tool is inside the tray's length and it is not seated fully in the collet. Most things I put in an ER20 collet are shorter. This is some filament that I want to use up, not really the color I would choose. I will make a couple of specific trays for longer tools like the compression-extension tapping tool which is quite lengthy. This should handle up to screw-machine drill bits, endmills, etc.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

Dynamically configurable ER20 collet tray


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

Test Print. Might want to make it a bit deeper, but it grips the collet pretty well. Number of tapered collet holes is adjustable.


----------



## MikeWi (Jan 5, 2020)

You've really got that printer dialed in nice.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

I can't take too much credit there. Prusa MK3 built from kit with default settings. I did built it on an old marble end table, nice flat surface helps when squaring it up. I keep that slab of marble around for things like this.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

Just did some testing with the above 3D printed ER20 collet holder. If I push the collet into the holder I can invert it and the collet stays locked in. If I just set the collet in it stays even with large horizontal accelerations, though it will come out if the tray is inverted. I'm thinking this 10mm depth is adequate. I could modify the design to use a little less plastic by making cylinders around each hole, but the infill is already pretty efficient at saving plastic so it is hardly worthwhile. Now I need to decide how many positions is the most useful and make a couple more.


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't have a 3D printer so have nothing of value to add but I did have a question. I store my collets in plastic storage bins, the multi-compartmented kind with a lid. I do this to protect the collets from dust, dirt and other airborne contaminants until I need to use them. It also reduces the risk of rust. The collet racks you guys are making look like they will be used in open air but I could be mistaken; do you plan to make a cover for them?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

I could print covers, but for me this is all going into tool drawers. I don't know how much of a problem dust will be in the new drawers, but in my older Craftsman drawers dust has not been a problem.


----------



## mikey (Jan 5, 2020)

Okay, thanks, Alan. Like the colors!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

That Solutech purple PLA is a bit wild, thought I'd use it up.  It prints pretty cleanly. 

3D printers have become so inexpensive I'm surprised more folks don't have them. I find more utility from it than most any other tool.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 5, 2020)

A couple more prints fresh off the printer - a holder for the TTS ER20 tapping tool and a 5 position ER20 collet holder. The blue piece is a custom 3d printed work holder for machining on a plastic injection molded part.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2020)

The Laser arrived, requires a slightly longer tray:


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2020)

You know, I've got an older machine sitting on the shelf and I'm trying at all costs to not fall down the wabbit hole that Doc mentions elsewhere,
but dang I want to make up some organizers like those shown here.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 6, 2020)

Lots of good designs out there, and not hard to make your own for this type of thing.


----------

